# My first Vid



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

This is one of my long a$$ drives i do this is only about 3/4 of itpayup


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

wow man that is long hows the difts on that road looks kinda open


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like you need some kind of a snow flap on the top of the blade.

How long is the driveway?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow thats onlt 3/4 of it, Thats loooonnnngggg! Nice video.


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

hey thanks guys
Its a real nasty drive to the right side is one huge hay field to to the left is a horse fence and hedge row. It drifts real bad had to use a pay loader in it last year. No sure how long it really is ill see if i can get today. Ya i had a plastic sno-foil on it from sno-way that i took off thinking about a piece of rubber?


----------

